# Looking At Used '12 Ob 250Rs



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok, I'm really leaning towards a new trailer but there is a '12 that we found earlier this summer and looked at. They were asking more money than I was willing to give, especially since I have started looking at the wholesaler's prices. They still have the camper on the market and have lowered the price incrementally over the last 1-1/2 months. It's still not low enough for me to bite, but I have considered making them an offer and see what they say. Now, on to my request for advice. When we looked at the trailer, it was immaculate and they said they bought it and used it 4 times before deciding to buy a lake lot instead and do something more permanent. The only issue I saw is what appears to be a large delam bubble in the bottom third of back wall of the bed slide right about where the "swoosh" graphic is. How concerning should this be? I like all the other details of the camper, especially the white front cap as opposed to the brown. I also like the fact that the bed slide out has only side windows and no back window allowing for a headboard. I didn't question the guy about it the day we looked at it, but I have to wonder why he didn't take that thing back to the dealer and demand it be repaired under warranty. I suppose I run the risk of the same happening to me after buying a brand new camper form one of the wholesaler's and getting the run-around on warranty service at a dealer here in the Midwest. I am wondering if these folks didn't have exactly that happen to them. I feel somewhat comforted that it couldn't spread anymore since it's pretty much contained inside the slide frame. But, the real question is, was this caused by water intrusion and what damage is there below the surface? Any advice or comments are appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

1. Cause of the delam: 99% chance it's water leaking in. From the roof? From a side seam?

2. Cost to repair: figure in the $3000 range for openers. Gotta find the leak and fix it "fer sure". Then the bad wall section has to be removed, and you then see what damages (if any) appear--underlayment rotting? If it's been leaking for a while, the underlayment on the walls and floors can rot. If you have that issue, add lots of bucks to the repair since just getting at the flooring is a PITA. Talk to a friendly dealer to get an idea of costs, especially if there are damages to the floor.

3. reduce your asking price to reflect that repair. My guess is that the present owners saw the delam, found out about the cost, and the talk about buying a lake lot is a bunch of hooey. IMHO, they're running for the exit, too.

Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

hautevue said:


> 1. Cause of the delam: 99% chance it's water leaking in. From the roof? From a side seam?
> 
> 2. Cost to repair: figure in the $3000 range for openers. Gotta find the leak and fix it "fer sure". Then the bad wall section has to be removed, and you then see what damages (if any) appear--underlayment rotting? If it's been leaking for a while, the underlayment on the walls and floors can rot. If you have that issue, add lots of bucks to the repair since just getting at the flooring is a PITA. Talk to a friendly dealer to get an idea of costs, especially if there are damages to the floor.
> 
> ...


Sounds like I should walk away since their asking price is still over $21k. Looks like Holman's is the shortest drive for me. I might try to see if one of the dealers closer to me would deal if I brought in a quote from the big guys up north.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Pop up graduate said:


> Sounds like I should walk away since their asking price is still over $21k. Looks like Holman's is the shortest drive for me. I might try to see if one of the dealers closer to me would deal if I brought in a quote from the big guys up north.


I didn't pay much more than that for my new 301BQ at Holman's. He probably paid $25k+ for it from a dealer and needs to get his money back. I would be very nervous about a 2012 trailer that already has delamination. I would think this is the result of a manufacturing defect rather than water intrusion since it is so new, but you never know. Either way, I would walk. You can get a brand new trailer from Holman's for about the same price. Maybe you can get a 2014? I hear they have gone to a new color scheme that is pretty sharp.

DAN


----------



## DOCBigSky (Sep 14, 2013)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Sounds like I should walk away since their asking price is still over $21k. Looks like Holman's is the shortest drive for me. I might try to see if one of the dealers closer to me would deal if I brought in a quote from the big guys up north.


I didn't pay much more than that for my new 301BQ at Holman's. He probably paid $25k+ for it from a dealer and needs to get his money back. I would be very nervous about a 2012 trailer that already has delamination. I would think this is the result of a manufacturing defect rather than water intrusion since it is so new, but you never know. Either way, I would walk. You can get a brand new trailer from Holman's for about the same price. Maybe you can get a 2014? I hear they have gone to a new color scheme that is pretty sharp.

DAN
[/quote]

I just got a '14 for $25 with a bunch of stuff thrown in. Sounds like you should maybe move on.


----------

